# log truck driver killed



## piney1 (Apr 20, 2007)

A guy I know and has hauled a couple of loads of logs for me when I did some clearing of my lot was killed when he was hauling logs.
He had a load of logs on a gravel road and he pulled over to check his chains before he pulled out on the highway and a 17 year old girl hit him and smashed him between the car and the back of the truck. She did not clear her windshield before she started driving and claimed she didn't see him.
The guy was a log truck driver all his life and was around 43 with a wife and kids.
very sad.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 20, 2007)

piney1 said:


> She did not clear her windshield before she started driving and claimed she didn't see him.



Man, that stinks. I'd be happy to convict on an involuntary manslaughter charge, if that turns out to be true.


I can't understand being so lazy that you don't clear your windshield! :bang: 


Years ago in Colorado, I was headed in to work and passed a cop creeping along, with ALL windows covered in snow except for a small patch on his windshield that he'd cleared with his hand. As far as I'm concerned, he should have been _fired_.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2007)

Sad but true...most log truck fatalities happen when the driver is on the ground. Getting hit while tightening your wrappers, a log rolling off of the load, being hit by woods machinery, a winch bar slipping, wrappers breaking, slip and fall while getting out of the truck,the list goes on. Most of the guys I know that have gotten hurt were hurt while out of the truck.


----------



## frankyslog (Apr 22, 2007)

bless his sole. i sure hope she was sober !!!! not under the influence of any thing illiegal. its tuff to swallow any way ya look at that sort of thing. i personally see so many young ladies talking on the phone, playing with the radio,ECT. while driving, it would be tuff for any body to drive defensively and avoid hitting any thing, exspecially a young person with so little real world road time under there belt. sincere condolinces.


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 22, 2007)

This is a very sad event. about two years ago I had a flat tire on a major hi way,and will never forget how close people came to my truck, well off the shoulder of the road. Twice I jumped into the ditch as I thought they were going to hit me it was scary! The big rig's will pull over to the left lane but your average driver seem's mesmerized by the vehicle on the shoulder and drift your way.I even carry a flashing amber light that I use and there was enough room and time for drivers to go into the left lane of the two lane hi way but it seems to me they either want to be a A** or just stupid. It was a right rear tire for me and I was well off the road with full width shoulder on it and they almost clipped my mirrors! Next time I am leaving a 42'' inch mudder right on the shoulder line see how the mini vans do when they hit that! I am really pissed about that as my dad lost a good friend in a similar accident!


----------



## Dixie1 (Apr 24, 2007)

> i personally see so many young ladies talking on the phone, playing with the radio,ECT. while driving,


 i personally see EVERYONE doing these things all the time. Our society is very distracted and focused on themselves while driving. I find myself to be guilty as well. Very sad for him and his family. I'm sure that young girl and her family are struggling as well. Terrible.


----------

